# IH 800 Cyclo Air Planter Tire



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

I am fixing up our neighbors old IH 800 6 row narrow corn planter. It has the brackets that go over the tire. The two inner wheels that lock for transport. The wheel has the rod that locks the axle on. I have heated it up and spent at least 6 hours of coursing at it. Would appreciate any help on how to get it off. Not an important job as I have the other corn planter to run till I get this one back up.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not sure if I am answering the question.

The IH 800 transport wheels are bolted to flanges that are attached with standard wheel bearings to the transport wheel assembly. 

Some of the older narrow units have a pair of trailing transport wheels on a "crazy wheel" assembly with a yoke. On those it is a simple process of removing the bolt that serves as an axle, then you can unbolt the wheel from the flange and replace bearings in the hub assembly, and so on.

If that axle bolt that goes through the yoke is stuck in the bearing and will not slide out, they will develop a groove and rust and weld themselves to the inner bearing race. That makes it pretty much impossible to remove without cutting the bolt. The best approach in that case is to cut the bolt off inside the yoke on each side, (Sawsall works great for this) then use a press to push the old bolt and center race out of the hub assembly.

If the bearing carrier and wheel flange assembly gets shortened in the process of using the Sawsall, just shim it back so it is not sloppy when you install the new bolts. You can also never use too much grease on the trailing wheel bearings.

Replacement bolts, bearings, shims, etc., are readily available from Case-IH. The shims and bearings are also available from NAPA for much less than the dealer charges. You will need to provide the dimensions when dealing aftermarket to get the correct fit.


----------



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay I will take a look at it when I get a chance. Thanks


----------

